# Nicomore N1 Really Innovative new Atty System



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/6/17)

Below are a few pictures of the recently released Nicomore N1 Sub Ohm Tank Clearomizer Kit.

The basic idea is that the tank is filled with your ejuice, minus flavor. You can then add flavor beads throughout the day. Coffee in the morning, a desert vape round lunchtime and XXX later in the day.

A few youtube videos are out which you may want to see.














IMHO this is the most innovative vape related concept I have seen in a long time. I have no idea how well it works, however its the innovation that appeals to me. Sold for less than USD 70.

There are several reasons why this may not succeed, but I will reserve my opinions to prevent heated debates. I hope vapers are open minded enough to give it a chance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt (28/6/17)

Just off the bat, a few questions. 

1. What are the flavour beads made of?

2. How widely available would said flavour beads be?

3. What would the flavour beads cost?

Appart from the above questions, and associated health concerns associated with the flavour beads, it does seem a innovative piece of kit, and might turn the vape world on it's head...


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/6/17)

@Roodt the beans are USD 10 for 36. No idea what the beads are made of but it would seem unlikely that they would be more harmful than cigarettes.


----------



## Roodt (28/6/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Roodt the beans are USD 10 for 36. No idea what the beads are made of but it would seem unlikely that they would be more harmful than cigarettes.


So it would be around R130 for 36 beads, leading to R3.60 a bead... not a bad price point when broken down, although shipping and tax should up the price locally. 

Still a nice novel innovative idea all in all.


----------

